# Canada PNP



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

Dear forum members,

I am Shebeer from Trivandrum , Kerala , India who is working as Senior Software Analyst at one of the company in techno park . This is my dream to immigrate Canada , Please anyone answer my below queries ,

Qualification - Master degree (MCA)
Total Experience in IT - 6+
IELTS Score - CLB 6
Offer letter - No
Age : 33
Martial Status : Married:juggle:

Questions)
1) Am I eligible to apply for PNP program ?
2) To apply PNP program , do we need any job offer letter ?
3) How is this pool works ? I don't have any express entry profile so far
4) Can I apply over non express entry or express entry ,which is better for me ?
5) Should I process WES before applying the PNP program?
6) Planned province such as Nova Scotia , Newfoundland and Labrador ,New Brunswick, Alberta
7) Normally how they are nominate for a particular candidate?

Regards
Shebeer


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You do not currently qualify to come to Canada.

Your CLB must be a 7 or higher in order to apply to join the Express Entry pool.

Until you can achieve a CLB level of 7 or more, you will be ineligible to apply to immigrate to Canada.


----------



## Gshone (May 3, 2015)

Shebeer said:


> Dear forum members,
> 
> I am Shebeer from Trivandrum , Kerala , India who is working as Senior Software Analyst at one of the company in techno park . This is my dream to immigrate Canada , Please anyone answer my below queries ,
> 
> ...


Hi Shebeer,

Depending on your qualifications, why do you try PNP? increase your CLB level and apply through express entry. You do not need higher IELTS like what I'm going through . I need 7 each and 8 for listening. Hope you will find the pathway to your dream. 

Cheers.


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks you so much for the quick response 

I can understand your concern ,but if i have provincial nomination certificate from any one of the province from the Canada ...

1)isn't it increase my CRS score?
2)How the Non express entry stream works?
3)Based on my low CLB score ?
4)Without offer letter from the employer ,Can i get provincial nomination certificate ?

regards
Shebeer


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

Dear Gshone,

Thank you so much for the reply , Let me ask a question to clarify my confusion 

1)PNP - isn't it increase my CRS score?
2)How the Non express entry stream works?
3)How can i apply PNP program , step by step ? should i post profile first in the express 
entry?
4)Without offer letter from the employer ,Can i get provincial nomination certificate ?


----------



## Gshone (May 3, 2015)

Shebeer said:


> Dear Gshone,
> 
> Thank you so much for the reply , Let me ask a question to clarify my confusion
> 
> ...


Hi,

Try this mate,
https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio...ntry/eligibility/federal-skilled-workers.html

This is a point based scheme which you can apply alone without any job offer btw you have show funds whether you can settle in Canada once you received the PR. 

FSW counts points as below,

1. Work Experience 
2. Age
3. Studies
4. Language
5. Job Offer
6. Your spouses english ability
7. Any relatives in Canada

Only thing is to hit the 67 Points. Same as Australia. :confused2:

Other all programmes needs a Job offer, if you can get a one then other programmes are easier to apply. Otherwise, this is the best option mate.

Cheers.


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks for the reply 

So I can apply without any offer letter ?
Minimum CLB is 7 to apply PNP ?What about CLB 6 [ Which I have at present]
Which is the first step to apply ?
Express entry or Non express entry .....answer me please 

Thanks&Regards
Shebeer


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

Could you please send the important links 

Step by step process links...........Where to start ?
Based on my above mentioned profile details , do i have any scope to get Provincial nomination?


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

Sorry for the inconvenience 

Please answer my queries , because i am so confusing on this 
To apply Canada PNP [ non express entry ], i heard we need only CLB 6 ,Is it right ?
Once it confirmed I can start processing 

Regards
Shebeer


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Gshone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try this mate,
> https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio...ntry/eligibility/federal-skilled-workers.html
> ...



He still doesn't meet the language requirements.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You need to apply to come to Canada through the Express Entry program... that is operated by the federal government.

You _cannot_ just apply for a PNP and expect to receive an invitation to apply.

You must meet _all_ of the requirements for the Express Entry program _*including*_ the language requirement  (you must have a CL score of 7 _in *all* 4 categories_...if you have three 7 and one 6, you do not meet the requirement) - if you don't meet the basic requirements for Express Entry then you _do *not*_ qualify to join the pool, even if you were to achieve a PNP.

You must realise that the Express Entry program is designed to enable those applicants whom the government of Canada feel would make a successful transition into life in Canada to come to the country to live. Part of this includes the applicant's ability to speak either English or French and if you cannot show that you meet the minimum requirement then then you will be excluded from joining the program until you can prove you have met the minimum requirement.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Shebeer said:


> Dear forum members,
> 
> I am Shebeer from Trivandrum , Kerala , India who is working as Senior Software Analyst at one of the company in techno park . This is my dream to immigrate Canada , Please anyone answer my below queries ,
> 
> ...


As indicated previously, Express Entry is the program all potential applicants must use to apply to come to Canada. You don't need a PNP nomination to apply to the Express Entry program but _you *do*_ need the Express Entry program.

I would suggest that you concentrate on improving your English language comprehension and writing skills before you start thinking about where to apply for a nomination - if you cannot get a CLB level 7 in all 4 categories, then it doesn't matter what the specific PNP requirements are because you will not be successful in your attempt to enter the Express Entry program.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

How Express Entry works.


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks for the quick reply 

I could see the below link which is only need CLB 6 , 

Can i apply PNP program through Express entry only ?
I have heard about Non express entry - paper work or something like that 


link

what about Atlantic Immigration Pilot program? CLB is less? Can we apply directly to PR once I get offer letter from the employer?

Please do needful


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

I need to know about above mentioned things , just for the clarification 
Please help me to clarify it .

About Non express entry program for PNP ? is it like a paper work ?is it a long process? heard about we need only CLB less score?
Non express entry how can i apply ?

Please excuse me ....


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You don't qualify for the Rural and Northern Immigration Pilot scheme, as you need to have a qualifying job offer from the community to which you wish to apply in order to be able to apply to go to that community. 

Most of the jobs that need to be filled tend to be in the trades, technical and health care sectors.

In addition to having a job offer, there is a set number of applicants who are granted a spot in the program _in any given year_... currently, it's 100 places and the communities generally limit the intake to 10% per month.

In order to choose who is selected, the communities have a comprehensive ranking system (points based system) in place whereby you need to achieve a certain minimum score in order to be considered for the program in that community. Each community has its own points based system and no community can influence another community to lower or increase the minimum score. 

Those with a higher ranking score will be offered a place while all others will be returned to the pool... if you don't receive a place within 3-6 months (this varies from community to community) of your initial application, your application will be declined and you will have to re-apply.


I don't know what the Atlantic Immigration Program is like but I would assume that it is similar to the Rural and Northern Immigration Pilot program.

Both programs require that you settle in the area where you have applied. The communities in the Rural and Northern Immigration Pilot program tend to be far away from major cities ( >1 hour or more by automobile), so it's not easy to access a larger city.

This means that you cannot just apply to the program, get accepted, move over to the area and then decide that you don't like the area you've arrived at and want to move to another part of Canada, You are expected to settle in the area and the government has ways of establishing whether or not you are still living in the area or if you have moved based upon employment based information that your employer gives them.

Your only option really is to a) improve your English comprehension and writing skills (they really _are *not*_ very good) and b) apply to enter the Express Entry pool.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Shebeer said:


> I need to know about above mentioned things , just for the clarification
> Please help me to clarify it .
> 
> About Non express entry program for PNP ? is it like a paper work ?is it a long process? heard about we need only CLB less score?
> ...


There is no "non-Express Entry" program for PNP... _you need to use_ the Express Entry program if you want to apply to come to Canada as a skilled worker; _you *do not* need to use_ the PNP in order to access the Express Entry program.

The Rural and Northern Immigration Pilot program has a lower CLB requirement but as you do not have a qualifying job offer from a community participating in the program, you _*do not*_ qualify for that program.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shebeer said:


> Thanks for the quick reply
> 
> I could see the below link which is only need CLB 6 ,
> 
> ...



You need to accept that you are not currently qualified to come to Canada as your English is poor. I teach ESL so trust me, you have work to do before you will manage to achieve the required scores.

And why would you be looking to emigrate to somewhere in the North? Do you know even the fist thing about life in the North?


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks for the reply 

Thank you so much 

CLB 7 =>

In IELTS = W-6 , S-6,L-6,R-6 ,am i right ?

I just checked whether i am eligible for express entry ? based on my profile details 
But i could see , do not qualified ....

I think I can create Express entry profile then i can boost up score if i get any Provincial nomination , is that right?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Shebeer said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> ...


Yes, that is correct.



Shebeer said:


> I just checked whether i am eligible for express entry ? based on my profile details
> But i could see , do not qualified ....


Yes, that is correct. You _are *not*_ currently eligible for Express Entry. 

If you can improve your English scores to IELTS 6 _in *all* categories_ then yes, _you *will be* eligible_ to apply for Express Entry.



Shebeer said:


> I think I can create Express entry profile then i can boost up score if i get any Provincial nomination , is that right?


Yes, getting a PNP will increase one's CRS score but you _cannot_ create an Express Entry profile at this time as you do not currently qualify for Express Entry.

Once you have met the minimum requirements to apply for Express Entry (improve your English skills and correct any other deficiencies you might have etc) then you can create an Express Entry profile and then try to get a PNP.


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

You are much knowledge about immigration process i appreciate you .

I am very happy my all doubt will be solved soon ...Thank you so much 

"There is only one way or chance to apply PNP , Only from the express entry profile account, Right?"

Steps:

1: Language improvement [Within 3 months]
2: In between file the document for doing the WES?
a) Master degree b) Bachelor degree c) Higher secondary (12th standard) d) School Level 
(10th )
3: Once I get enough score , create express entry profile?
4: ??? what is next ? and following steps......


" For a demo i just tried express entry profile ,simply i given CLB 7 score but the result was I am 
not able to apply express entry profile at this time"

" Even though this status of message , Can i just apply express entry profile?"


Regards
Shebeer


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Shebeer said:


> You are much knowledge about immigration process i appreciate you .
> 
> I am very happy my all doubt will be solved soon ...Thank you so much
> 
> "There is only one way or chance to apply PNP , Only from the express entry profile account, Right?"


This is correct.



Shebeer said:


> Steps:
> 
> 1: Language improvement [Within 3 months]
> 2: In between file the document for doing the WES?
> ...


I don't know that you will be able to sufficiently improve your English language skills "within 3 months" to achieve a CLB score of 7.



Shebeer said:


> " For a demo i just tried express entry profile ,simply i given CLB 7 score but the result was I am
> not able to apply express entry profile at this time"
> 
> " Even though this status of message , Can i just apply express entry profile?"
> ...


If you are getting a message that says you "cannot create an Express Entry profile at this time" then _no, you *can NOT* create an Express Entry profile_... the system will not allow you to create a profile and there is no way around this (we cannot help you as it is the government's decision as to whether you qualify to enter the Express Entry pool and we cannot influence the government) and you will have to find a different method of applying to come to Canada.


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

From your reply above " you will have to find a different method of applying to come to Canada."

1) Which are the other methods to come to Canada (Do you have any idea)?

From my side today onwards i am going to start my English language improvement study , Thanks your advice ....

Regards
Shebeer


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know what other methods there are that would enable you to come to Canada... perhaps do a Google search to see what your options are.

The only thing that I can immediately think of offhand is becoming an International Student.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shebeer said:


> 1: Language improvement [Within 3 months]




It is going to take you a lot longer than three months, a lot longer.


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks for the advice , let us see 

Soon you will be having a good news ...after completing my CLB 7


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

I can share you about my previous PNP process history which I am waiting so far

I was approached a consultancy in the year of 2017 , At that time i don't have a such knowledge about this process . Following are the process,

1: Document verification ,attested copies by Notary 
2: First payment 9139.85 CAD
3: After issued VISA 5483.91 CAD
4: They will be arranged contract basis job which i have received already and put it on signature send back to them
5: Apply for LMIA [ which i have yet to receive LMIA approval from FSW, 3 year left ]
6: Apply ITA 
7: Apply PR [ At this time i need to submit CLB score 6 as they told ]
8: This is not a express entry profile , Getting PR via PNP process which they had told to me .


Now I am legally moved to get my money back .

Can you please give me a advice based on the above queries?

Thank you so much & God is great
Shebeer


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You have been scammed by the consultant.

The process you have described _is *not*_ how Express Entry works.

The consultant _can *not*_ get or guarantee you a job before you get to Canada. A LMIA is something that an employer applies for, not the applicant - it is generally issued within a few _months_, not years.

PNP is an optional part of Express Entry... you do not need a PNP to apply to the Express Entry program but you do need to use the Express Entry program to apply to come to Canada.

You need to receive an ITA and submit all of your paperwork (including any test scores and education qualifications) before you can apply for permanent residency. If you don't receive an ITA, you cannot apply.


I don't know that you will get your money back from the consultant. You should consult a lawyer.


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

"The consultant can not get or guarantee you a job before you get to Canada. A LMIA is something that an employer applies for, not the applicant - it is generally issued within a few months, not years."


Reply :

They had sent to me a offer letter to put on signature , I done and sent back to them .Its like a contract offer letter for a year.
I am in trouble now any way i consulted a layer to move legally.


They told me that its a PNP program ,not a Express entry ..

1) Without a Express entry profile we are not able to process IRCC? right ? 
2) They have scammed me that I can get PR via PNP program ? 
3) I did't know that i can go Canada with only via express entry ?



Thank you so much


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shebeer said:


> They had sent to me a offer letter to put on signature , I done and sent back to them .Its like a contract offer letter for a year.


It was fraudulent (I'd also like to see who they claimed to have arranged a job with). No consultant can get you a job. Perhaps you should have done some research on the GoC website because it specifically mentions that consultants cannot do that.

You did not do your homework and you were scammed.


----------



## Ronny23 (Jan 10, 2018)

Bro a piece of advice..only go for registered immigration consultants..second PNP is via express entry..enter express entry and then if you are not picked up by express entry then consultants try for PNP

There are other options too. But they are expensive..like based on your job experience some consultant can arrange an interview with a Canadian company based on your selection you get wrk visa..now you will spend say 2 to 3 years there on this work visa. Later you apply for pr from canada. But for this whole process consultant will take 7 to 8 lakh..

Second option is also there were consultant manage all your headache like providing you job stay etc. For this they take around 17 to 20 lakh..

But I will never recommend you for the second option and the study visa..you can try PNP or work visa.. which currently is the best option..my age is 37.. and yours I think 33..rest if your wife can then she can act as a prime applicant based on his job title and experience only if the same is in demand..


----------

